# My Ottawa Kijiji ad



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Think I'll get any responders to my ad?

Wanted: LF: classical guitar - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I doubt it, but good luck anyway.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

What does the "LF" stand for...???..."left handed...???...


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> What does the "LF" stand for...???..."left handed...???...


"Looking for..."


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Ah...does wanted=looking for...???...ha ha ha


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

LF is "looking for".

You'll get offers, but I doubt you'll get anything of quality, given the markdown you're seeking. My sense is that the folks who buy decent classical guitars are a little different than folks who buy decent electrics. Just a hunch. I could be wrong.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Ya never know...this guy in my area is looking for free guitars...

Wanted: ::Wanted:: All Old Or None Working Guitars - Hamilton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Hamilton Canada.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Same with this guy wanting free guitars...

Wanted: I am looking for free acoustic guitars! - Hamilton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Hamilton Canada.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey! I want some free guitars too! How do I get in on this 'crazy' action?


----------

